# How do i get a decal?



## bmffishing247 (Apr 14, 2004)

Just wondering how i get a decal and what sizes they come in. i wanna get one for the boat so i can be identifiyed  don't know if that is a good thing or not  . Was also thinking about having my member name done up so i could put underneath the decal. Colors and sizes along with prices.


BMF


----------



## Banker (Jun 7, 2005)

"Team OGF"
"Banker"

this would be on an Old Town Guide canoe with a Minn Kota Endura 30 trolling motor....lol....


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Here's the link to Paypal the order:
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/index.php?page=store

Or send us a check to:
Ohiogamefishing
4856 Sawmill Rd.#347
Columbus, Ohio 43235

AS SOON AS I GET THE ORDER AND PAYMENT i'LL SEND IT OUT TO YOU.
These sticker are 6" x 9" When you order one be sure and include your screen name as well.


----------



## big black jeep (Jun 5, 2004)

Hey Dale I just live down the road. So if I brought the money down to you could I get it then and save the hassle of shipping it a mile?


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Yes you can. I should be restocked by weeks end. I'll post when I have them. I ordered them Friday.


----------



## big black jeep (Jun 5, 2004)

Thanks Dale see you in a few days then.


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

I just got one - and I'm proud of it! 
when you see red f. excort with decal on he rear bumper, that would be me!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Decals are in guys, anyone wanting them let me know.


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

Did I miss it? How much are they?


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Bottom:
On our main page there is a link to OGF items. Click on it and order away.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I might add that they are very nice decals, and long lasting..I display mine with pride!


----------



## ill be on the water (Jun 5, 2005)

I would also like to know how to get one. 
NEVER MIND MY POST! I DIDNT CLICK THE SECOND PAGE!!!!!!


----------



## Rod&Reel (Jun 4, 2005)

I just want to know when I will get mine???????? I payed for it about a week ago and asked in the paypal transfer, when I would get it and haven't heard nothing back yet. Hello???????????? lol. I was hoping to get it on my car this weekend, but can see thats out of the question. I don't mind, but would like to know how long it take to get it after I have ordered it.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

I sent that out the next day, if you don't get it by next week let me know. I sent 5 out the same day.


----------



## Rod&Reel (Jun 4, 2005)

DaleM said:


> I sent that out the next day, if you don't get it by next week let me know. I sent 5 out the same day.


I will let you know. Glade my payment made it to the right place.


----------



## Rod&Reel (Jun 4, 2005)

I got my decal. It is very nice, and alot bigger than I thought it would be. Glade to see it aint some little cheap p.o.s. like other sites. I will display it with pride.

I could have just picked mine up now that I see the address.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

i was gonna say, ive bought 7 of em and havent had a prob. always here within 2 days


----------

